
Let's stop arguing with headlines that the writer didn't write - rrauenza
https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/lets-stop-arguing-with-headlines-that-the-writer-didnt-write
======
jonathanyc
Sorry, but I don’t feel a lot of sympathy for when clickbait is turned against
journalists and their editors. 90% of the time, when I read an article with a
headline like that, the article itself is horrible too. Just because something
is longer and more equivocating doesn’t mean it magically becomes thought-out
and nuanced; sorry journalists.

